# San Miguel De Salinas



## Steave (Aug 2, 2016)

We re looking to buy a holiday home and some nice apartments have been advertised in San Miguel near Torrevieja. Hoping to fly out soon but does anyone live here or have any information on the area please?


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

It is a small town/village on a hill outside Torrevieja. Narrow streets and some nice restaurants. People who live here permanently often move to San Miguel when they get tired of the beaches and the tourists in Torrevieja. 
There are some illegal houses so be careful you don't buy one of them, I believe it was one of the urbanisations. I've met British, Scandinavians and Spanish people there, maybe there are more Spanish living there than in Torrevieja but it's an international town as most around here.


----------

